# RENA SmartHeater 300w



## stealthify

Does anyone have any experience with this heater? I have a 75g so it should do that job but I cannot find out if it is a submersible or just an immersible heater. Anyone know for sure and or have a review on it? THANK YOU!


----------



## d0r0g0

"SmartHeaters 300 Watt by Rena. Rena SmartHeaters: Durable, *fully-submersible *aquarium heater with LED warning alert system"

Looks like it's submersible to me


----------



## stealthify

Thanks I guess I should have just googled it since Marine Depot did not have "fully submersible" in its title or description of the heater.


----------

